# Water System for Symbol



## Delorisvan

Hi from Derby  

We collected our first ever autosleeper on Friday from a private owner. We have no prior knowledge of an autosleeper before (we are used to caravans). We would be very grateful for any advice especially on how the water works work? We have read the manual which states water tank (with drainage tap) and waste tank (with drainage tap) however, we can only see one tap and can't work out which one that is?? When we fill with water it just comes straight at that one tap? I know there must be a VERY simple answer and we are probably being very stupid but.......if anyone can help at all, we would be most grateful  

Julie


----------



## paulmold

I see you have a Symbol, what year is it? I have a Symphony which is the forerunner of the Symbol, mine is 1997 so I may be able to help is yours is of a similar age. Also, you may like to join the Autosleepers forum (free) on www.autosleeper.forumotion.co.uk where there are lots of Symbol owners who can help.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
The tap you can see easily is the fresh water drain tank, turn it about 180 degrees and the water should stay in the tank. Under the sill on the same side there should be a tap on a piece of flexible hose held in place by a terry clip. Pull the tap out of the clip and point it where you want the water to go, this is the drain for the sink and shower waste water tank. There is also a drain tap for the water heater, lift the settee cushion and on the right you will see a plastic plug, take out the plug and you can see a tap in the midddle of a hose which you lift up to drain the water heater. So, fill fresh water tank, checking you have closed the drain, turn on water pump and you will hear the pump clunking, check that hot water drain is closed by looking under the van. When pump has stopped open any tap slightly and you should get a lot of air and water coming out and the pump will start again. This is called bleeding the system. Repeat with hot and cold taps until you get only water. Only after this should you turn on any water heater. When you plug in to the mains always make sure everything is turned off first.
Older symbols had a water heater of a different type which had a drain plug on the outside,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## Gericarer

paulmold said:


> I see you have a Symbol, what year is it? I have a Symphony which is the forerunner of the Symbol, mine is 1997 so I may be able to help is yours is of a similar age. Also, you may like to join the Autosleepers forum (free) on www.autosleeper.forumotion.co.uk where there are lots of Symbol owners who can help.


Hi chris. I have 2000 symphony and also need to locate waste water emptying tap. Also is it necessary to empty hit water tank?? In fact how do you even fill it?? Thanks so much fir any help you can give me. Geri


----------



## jiwawa

Hi Geri and welcome to the forum. 

I don't know where the waste water empty is but re filling the hot water tank - turn your taps on, on the hot setting and the system will pull the water thro the tank. If the tank is originally empty there may be no water coming from the tap initially, then it will start to hiss n spit (you might want to drape a cloth over it to avoid making a mess.) When the water runs smoothly the tank is filled. 

And yes, if you're leaving the van when it might be frosty, then drain down the boiler - a frozen boiler is a very expensive fix.


----------

